# what can you feed brown anole hatchlings



## flyingg01 (Apr 6, 2009)

i had a baby anole hatchling and i tried to feed it ants but the ants ate its eyes and it died. what can you feed them which wont kill them


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I used fruit flys 
they will also take greenflys from UNSPRAYED roses


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

flyingg01 said:


> i had a baby anole hatchling and i tried to feed it ants but the ants ate its eyes and it died. what can you feed them which wont kill them


y didnt you stop the ants?

and you should of used proper livefoods not ants that could of had pesticides in them

and you can feed them pinhead crickets,fruit flies and small mealworms


----------



## flyingg01 (Apr 6, 2009)

it was my first baby and i didnt relise untill it was to late thank you.


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

flyingg01 said:


> it was my first baby and i didnt relise untill it was to late thank you.


fair enough i suppose you have to learn somewhere


----------



## flyingg01 (Apr 6, 2009)

i will have some more in about 60 days because all my eggs have just caved in so i will no wat to put in and wat not to put in i didnt think i shud put the ants in because before i put them in 1 of the ants bit me


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

This is my second year bringing on baby green anoles but should be exactly the same for your Browns.

Fruit flies, very small brown crickets ( I believe micros are to small ) mashed banana ( love it even better when it starts turning brown and looks sickly sweet and keeps the fruit flies alive aswell ) and a tiny drop of honey. Dont forget to dust the foods and the babies really do need access to UV.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

probs whats known as 2nd instar crix... microcrix would be way to small for them i would imagine.... 

micromealies are also a possibility and tiny roaches... :2thumb:


----------



## flyingg01 (Apr 6, 2009)

thankyou he was about 1 inch long and we couldnt find any crickets that size so i ended up usin ants because a person i no sed they will be the right size


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

if you are adding it to your current ones you need to quarentine it for atleast 3 months it is important it lets you check its general health it could wipe out the ones you have and if it was had something like crypto you would also have to throw away you viv


----------

